# Créer un nouveau dossier avec titre spécifique



## Gregoryen (23 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de me créer un raccourci pour automatiser des tâches et me faciliter la vie.

*Partie 1)*
J’ai un dossier "Applications & données", avec à l’intérieur d’autres sous-dossiers.

2.2.1 - App Store
2.2.2 - Setapp (Désolé cela crée un lien sur le forum qui redirige vers le site Setapp, et pourtant je n'ai pas mis d'hypertexte)
2.2.3 - Apps tierces
2.2.4 - Quelque chose
2.2.5 - Apps internes
2.2.6 - Préférences Système

À l’intérieur de ceux-ci se trouvent les dossiers de chaque application sous cette nomenclature.

2.2.3.10 - Firefox
2.2.3.1 - TeamViewer
2.2.3.2 - VLC
2.2.3.3 - AirVideoHD
2.2.3.4 - BlackHole
2.2.3.5 - Ccleaner
2.2.3.6 - Resolutionator
2.2.3.7 - WhatsApp
2.2.3.8 - Brave
2.2.3.9 - Chrome

Je ne les ai pas tous mis mais c’est pour l’exemple.

Je souhaite que mon raccourci puisse me créer un nouveau dossier avec la bonne nomenclature.

Au début, il me pose la question "Quel est le nom de la nouvelle application ?" puis " Dans quel dossier ?", puis il doit arriver à analyser la nomenclature et créer une suite.

Pour l'exemple : À la première question je réponds "Test forum macg", puis à la question numéro 2 je choisi parmi les 6 choix "2.2.3 - Apps tierces".

Si le dernier sous-dossier, du dossier "2.2.3 - Apps tierces" s’appelle "2.2.3.9 - Chrome" alors le nouveau dossier doit s’appeler "2.2.3.10 - Test forum macg".

Il faudrait qu’il puisse analyser après les 6 premiers caractères (CAD à partir de 2.2.3.), et à partir des 6 premiers, analyser jusqu’à maximum 3 caractères (car avec le temps je peux cumuler les dossiers et avoir des centaines de dossiers).

Ensuite, me demander quels fichiers rajouter dans ce dossier.


*Partie 2) *
Je tiens aussi un PDF que je crée avec Pages, dans de PDF je liste les dossiers et sous dossier, avec quelques infos comme le lien ou je l’ai téléchargé, et s’il dispose d’une licence.

J’aimerais qu’il me rajoute la ligne "2.2.1.11 - Test forum macg" avec les questions "Quel est le lien du site" + "Infos à rajouter" si je dois mettre du texte en plus.







Merci pour votre précieuse aide !


----------

